# Inertia or gas?



## obadiah (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new(or used) autoloader. There are three different guns that fit me very well. All three are brands that start with B and Im sure will be good guns. It seems to me the gas system would be more prone to malfunction in duck hunting situations. Those of you who have had either one (especially if you have had both) what do you think? Purely from a long term reliability standpoint Inertia or gas?


----------



## Barroll (Jan 2, 2014)

Gas


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 2, 2014)

Barroll said:


> Gas



X2 on the gas system.  It comes down to this keep ya gun clean and as long as its a quality product it will last.


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 2, 2014)

obadiah said:


> I'm in the market for a new(or used) autoloader. There are three different guns that fit me very well. All three are brands that start with B and Im sure will be good guns. It seems to me the gas system would be more prone to malfunction in duck hunting situations. Those of you who have had either one (especially if you have had both) what do you think? Purely from a long term reliability standpoint Inertia or gas?



GAS!!!!! Inertia= Chevy Cavalier and Gas= BMW 750i I shoot a Remington Versamax and it has never let me down. Keep in mind that this gun has all SS components. Thats something to also keep in mind with looking at a WATERfowl gun.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 2, 2014)

I like gas.


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 3, 2014)

I would go Inertia,if it gets dirty in the field it most likely will keep shooting.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 3, 2014)

You wimps. Recoil is the way. Gas is for you light weights. Recoil is for real men. No I got 2 gas and 1 inertia. Gas is allot better in the recoil. Of course a real duck hunter will only shoot pumps.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 3, 2014)

Both are reliable. I own both. I shoot both.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I'm not too worried about the recoil aspect but more about how often something does go wrong and when it does; which one is easier to make it function again in the field.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 3, 2014)

*I have both and like the inertia better beacuse......*

Like has already been  stated the gas will be lighter recoil but the inertia guns are way easier to clean IMO.


----------



## hrstille (Jan 3, 2014)

Buy a gun gun based on the way it feels to you and how well it swings. Gas or inertia isn't going to help your feel or shooting. My advice is to go to a local gun shop and shoulder as many as you can. See which one fits you the best.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 3, 2014)

I shoot inertia  I clean once a season...


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 3, 2014)

I shoot gas. And if it jams up, my blind bag has a can of Rem Oil and a small drill bit to clean out gas pores if necessary.


----------



## killerv (Jan 3, 2014)

Either is just fine, gas systems are a little of a pain to clean if you don't stay on top of it though and let the junk build up. I own both, the benelli is my duck gun and my xtrema2 is my turky gun and backup if that tells you anything. I'm not a huge browning fan, seen people have too many issues with them out on the gun range and in the duck blind.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Honestly, if all three 'B' guns fit you, find who will give you the best price and buy your pick. As long as it fits, any of the higher end guns will make you happy.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jan 3, 2014)

Either one i have both no problems with either


----------



## obadiah (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Now the specifics on my choice:
$500 benelli m1 (used)
$600 beretta a300 (new)
A5...too expensive for now.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 3, 2014)

Personally not a fan of Benelli. Just not proven in my eyes. Remington, browning and beretta have been making guns for over a century. Benelli just has had really great marketing. 

DB


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

obadiah said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Now the specifics on my choice:
> $500 benelli m1 (used)
> $600 beretta a300 (new)
> A5...too expensive for now.



If the a300 fits, I'd buy new for only $100 more.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Never had either fail me hunting. Gas is alot easier on the shoulder for sure though.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2014)

870 never fails me.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 4, 2014)

Got two of those already. Looking to add to the arsenal.


----------



## Hunterg (Jan 4, 2014)

You mind sending me a pm on where you found the a300 for $600? Been looking pretty steady and haven't found one new that was under the low to mid $7's. Found a new 3901 for $600-thinking that's my pick.


----------



## Super Snooper (Jan 4, 2014)

I owned a Browning Maxus and Benelli Super Vinci at the same time. Still have the Super Vinci because I pretty much liked everything about it better. Benelli all the way!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2014)

,I got a new A5, SuperX3 and a 1187. I know allot of folks do not care for the 1187, but I love mine and I shoot it allot. I have owned the old A5, 935, Ithica Sp 10 GA, Super X 1, Smith and Wesson 1000, 1100,   I got rid of all the ones I have owned. I still like my1187 and I still have an 870, BPS and an 835. Its all about what fits and what you like.


----------



## hoyt85 (Jan 4, 2014)

For that price range check out the Franchi Affinity.  I've shot gas all my life, just got an Affinity over the summer and love it. Much easier to clean then my gas guns and I really don't notice a difference in recoil either.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 9, 2014)

looking for a gun that will never let you down and last a lifetime. Remington model 870 all day everyday!


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Jan 9, 2014)

Inertia=Low maintenance & High recoil
Gas=more maintenance & low recoil.

The amount of maintenance on a gas gun depends on the quality of the gun.  I have a Remington Versa Max and my buddy has a Browning Maxus and we both have put hundreds of rounds through them with out cleaning and have had no malfunctions at all.
If you clean gas guns after every field outing you should have no problems.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 9, 2014)

killer elite said:


> ,I got a new A5, SuperX3 and a 1187. I know allot of folks do not care for the 1187, but I love mine and I shoot it allot. I have owned the old A5, 935, Ithica Sp 10 GA, Super X 1, Smith and Wesson 1000, 1100,   I got rid of all the ones I have owned. I still like my1187 and I still have an 870, BPS and an 835. Its all about what fits and what you like.



i got an 1187 supermag ill sell ya cheap probably had 100 rounds thru it.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 9, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> i got an 1187 supermag ill sell ya cheap probably had 100 rounds thru it.



Whats wrong with it ????


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 9, 2014)

my next purchase on a shotgun will be a versa max.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 9, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Whats wrong with it ????



PM sent!


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 9, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Personally not a fan of Benelli. Just not proven in my eyes. Remington, browning and beretta have been making guns for over a century. Benelli just has had really great marketing.
> 
> DB


 
I don't see how you can say Benelli has not been proven. They are great guns. Plus Beretta owns Benelli, Franchi, and Stoeger.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 9, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Personally not a fan of Benelli. Just not proven in my eyes. Remington, browning and beretta have been making guns for over a century. Benelli just has had really great marketing.
> 
> DB



Are you for real!!!!!!!!!!!!

You obviously have not been on a white wing dove shoot in Mexico or Argentina.


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 9, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> Are you for real!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You obviously have not been on a white wing dove shoot in Mexico or Argentina.



I'm curious to know how this scenario would change an opinion on a specific gun manufacturer. I've never been on one and from what I've been told/seen, Benelli's are quality shotguns -- and I haven't even pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 9, 2014)

gas


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 9, 2014)

wait, inertia


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 9, 2014)

kwillis33 said:


> I'm curious to know how this scenario would change an opinion on a specific gun manufacturer. I've never been on one and from what I've been told/seen, Benelli's are quality shotguns -- and I haven't even pulled the trigger on one.



I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion and never have....I don't shoot what he shoots.....I shoot my guns....

The man just said that Benelli is not a proven product....

And I stand by my Benelli.....which I know is a proven product.

It's all opinionated and I just added mine.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 9, 2014)

There is much more to Benelli than marketing.

An incidentally, Beretta is the oldest firearms company in the world.  They've been making barrels since 1526, almost 600 years of fine shotguns!


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 9, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> There is much more to Benelli than marketing.
> 
> An incidentally, Beretta is the oldest firearms company in the world.  They've been making barrels since 1526, almost 600 years of fine shotguns!



Great point right there now.


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 9, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion and never have....I don't shoot what he shoots.....I shoot my guns....
> 
> The man just said that Benelli is not a proven product....
> 
> ...



Well, yeah. I got that. 

But I'm honestly quite curious how a white wing dove shoot in a foreign land justifies Benelli as a proven/reliable shotgun? What makes it any different than my Super X2 I've been shooting for 10+ years in the states?


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 9, 2014)

kwillis33 said:


> Well, yeah. I got that.
> 
> But I'm honestly quite curious how a white wing dove shoot in a foreign land justifies Benelli as a proven/reliable shotgun? What makes it any different than my Super X2 I've been shooting for 10+ years in the states?



My bad......I see now.....

Quality lodges in Mexico and Argentina offer beretta and Benelli as for guns they rent out......as per every lodge / outfitter I have gone with have told me the other manufactures just will not hold up......if you pull the trigger....you will shoot 2 to 3 hundred shells per day.....and that's on a fair to good hunt....

I carry and shoot my guns on Mexico trips.....and I know how many thousands of rounds they have had run through them......

My point is that Benelli is a proven firearm.....without a doubt.....

As for hunting here in the states.........the average guy may run.......on a great year......a case of shells through his shotgun.

All brands are good for what the owner uses them for.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 9, 2014)

I decided to go with a benelli M1.  It's in really good shape and is one of the H&K imports if that makes any difference.  I think either route would have worked, I just liked the feel and track record of the M1.  Feels great and can't wait to take it out and shoot it Saturday.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

obadiah said:


> I decided to go with a benelli M1.  It's in really good shape and is one of the H&K imports if that makes any difference.  I think either route would have worked, I just liked the feel and track record of the M1.  Feels great and can't wait to take it out and shoot it Saturday.  Thanks for the input!






Excellent choice, you'll never regret it !!


----------



## bm708 (Jan 10, 2014)

obadiah said:


> I decided to go with a benelli M1.  It's in really good shape and is one of the H&K imports if that makes any difference.  I think either route would have worked, I just liked the feel and track record of the M1.  Feels great and can't wait to take it out and shoot it Saturday.  Thanks for the input!



If it is an H&K you can float the fourth.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 10, 2014)

Like my mama always said...Just cause you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD do it.

I'm too broke to be paying for a gun and a ticket.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 10, 2014)

The Fever said:


> 870 never fails me.



As far as hunting waterfowl in North America you shouldnt need a recoil taming gun unless you cant shoot or shoot over your limit. If you cant limit out with 25 shells or less you ought to quit hunting. The 870 might have a bit more recoil but it will work every time and in all weather conditions which is more than I can say for auto loaders regardless of who makes them


----------



## killerv (Jan 10, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> My bad......I see now.....
> 
> Quality lodges in Mexico and Argentina offer beretta and Benelli as for guns they rent out......as per every lodge / outfitter I have gone with have told me the other manufactures just will not hold up......if you pull the trigger....you will shoot 2 to 3 hundred shells per day.....and that's on a fair to good hunt....
> 
> ...



Although I have never been to mexico, I have several buddies with deep pockets that go, or used to go before it got bad. They'd go a few times a year, for doves, then ducks and combo hunts. As far as autos, the only guns rented out that would last were the benellis and old beretta 390s. Those guns would see 10,000 plus shells each between dove and duck season and last for many years, even with those dirty shells they were shooting down there. Even the 391s gave them trouble, spring on barrel would sieze up and end up breaking off the barrel band. That's some serious shooting. Benellis and the old 390s, that's what they swore by.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 10, 2014)

chase870 said:


> As far as hunting waterfowl in North America you shouldnt need a recoil taming gun unless you cant shoot or shoot over your limit. If you cant limit out with 25 shells or less you ought to quit hunting. The 870 might have a bit more recoil but it will work every time and in all weather conditions which is more than I can say for auto loaders regardless of who makes them



seen me a bunch of old school seasoned duck hunters....and have hunted with a many of them......most of them shoot the 870.......the 870 is a tried and proven weapon.....and it will always work under any conditions....a mighty fine choice for a duck gun.


----------



## JustinSBE2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Benelli-inertia
Clean mine once a season has never failed me


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> ,I got a new A5, SuperX3 and a 1187. I know allot of folks do not care for the 1187, but I love mine and I shoot it allot. I have owned the old A5, 935, Ithica Sp 10 GA, Super X 1, Smith and Wesson 1000, 1100,   I got rid of all the ones I have owned. I still like my1187 and I still have an 870, BPS and an 835. Its all about what fits and what you like.



How do you like the Super X3?  I looked at one today and it felt real good.  Broke down real easy too plus all S.S. inards which I like.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> How do you like the Super X3?  I looked at one today and it felt real good.  Broke down real easy too plus all S.S. inards which I like.



Great gun  along time ago I had  a SuperX1 and I loved it. The SuperX was brought out by Winchester to replace the model 12 Winchester pump. They wanted to compete with the 870.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2014)

JustinSBE2 said:


> Benelli-inertia
> Clean mine once a season has never failed me


I have not cleaned my 11 87 in years. When I shot the salt water I wipe it down with oil and I might wash the salt out of it at the car wash if it gets muddy. I have been shooting my 1187 since 1987 and it aint failed me yet. That was the year I killed 47 greenheads on Clarks Hill.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 13, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I have not cleaned my 11 87 in years. When I shot the salt water I wipe it down with oil and I might wash the salt out of it at the car wash if it gets muddy. I have been shooting my 1187 since 1987 and it aint failed me yet. That was the year I killed 47 greenheads on Clarks Hill.



Do you have any experience with the 870 Super Mag?  I had a client give me one, I forgot I had it,just found it in my gun safe....lol.  Never used it.


----------



## turnipgreen (Jan 13, 2014)

hrstille said:


> Buy a gun gun based on the way it feels to you and how well it swings. Gas or inertia isn't going to help your feel or shooting. My advice is to go to a local gun shop and shoulder as many as you can. See which one fits you the best.



this is what i would  have done as well, both versions have there advantages, but get what fits you the best. i have several of both gas and inertia, but i made sure they fit me before i bought them.


----------



## turnipgreen (Jan 13, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You wimps. Recoil is the way. Gas is for you light weights. Recoil is for real men. No I got 2 gas and 1 inertia. Gas is allot better in the recoil. Of course a real duck hunter will only shoot pumps.



no killer, real duck hunters use an automatic  browning 10 guage.....No No:


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2014)

turnipgreen said:


> no killer, real duck hunters use an automatic  browning 10 guage.....No No:


Had one to big to swing now all i got is a pump 10 gauge now.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 15, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Had one to big to swing now all i got is a pump 10 gauge now.



Ol WW


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2014)

real duck hunters shoot pump tens


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 16, 2014)

Can you just feel the testosterone levels rising.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 16, 2014)

I prefer Benelli. 
BUT, BUY WHAT FITS!!! Forget  everything else. Close your eyes and bring the gun to your cheek. If you can open your eyes and be looking straight down the barrel (center the beads on a Benelli), then that's the gun you want!!!


----------



## RAYM (Jan 16, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Ol WW



Like d-conn it kills stuff dead


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2014)

You aint shot a maw duece Browning you aint shot a real recoil gun


----------



## Rward3310 (Jan 16, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You aint shot a maw duece Browning you aint shot a real recoil gun




You know it's serious when the recoil operates a 15lb bolt group.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2014)

Rward3310 said:


> You know it's serious when the recoil operates a 15lb bolt group.


Most here aint gota a clue. You and I do.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 16, 2014)

If you don't like inertia then I would suggest gas or pump. If you don't like gas then I would suggest inertia or pump. If you don't like a pump, then I would suggest inertia or gas. If you think 3 shots are unnecessary then get a double. Just make sure it starts with R, B, S, or W.


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 17, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> If you don't like inertia then I would suggest gas or pump. If you don't like gas then I would suggest inertia or pump. If you don't like a pump, then I would suggest inertia or gas. If you think 3 shots are unnecessary then get a double. Just make sure it starts with R, B, S, or W.



...find a gun that is capable to float the 4th shell 


If you like flirting with the law...


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 17, 2014)

Boys I'm darn happy your Benelli's have turned out great. I have 3 of the 5 good hunting buddy's I have that have had issues with brand new out of the box Benelli's. That's the reason for my personal dislike. I was lucky enough when I turned 18 (cause I was clueless at the time) to have chosen an 870 for my first gun. I'd put that pump up against anything anyone wants to bring out. Also have an older 1100, Browning gold,  Beretta AL 390 and a Verona 20 ga O/U. I hope your Benelli's last a lifetime or two, I just have my opinion based on what I've personally seen.

DB


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 17, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You aint shot a maw duece Browning you aint shot a real recoil gun



now that is an impressive gun no doubt, had allot of fun doing falmiliarization training on that bad boy. .50 aint no joke!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm curious of what issues they had. Benelli's are the easiest guns made to field strip and clean. There's not a whole lot that can go wrong on them.

I did know of one that a man wore out. But then again that gun was so used that the blueing had worn off.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 17, 2014)

Mark, two of them had feed issues. It seemed like the mag follower was getting stuck and not pushing the shells out. Those two guns were brand new and bought a year apart. Took care of it by wearing down the diameter of the follower with sand paper. But who wants to sand down a part on a brand new $1,100 + gun? And one had the barrel hanger come unsoldered during a dove hunt. Sent it back and Benelli took care of it, great customer service. I know freak things can happen in any factory but don't they have a quality control person check each and every gun before they leave the production facility? 

DB


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 17, 2014)

As a side note, Beretta acquired Benelli and Franchi in 1988 I believe. Just because Beretta is the parent company doesn't exactly mean Benelli's and Franchi's are "made by Beretta". There's a reason Berettas cost more, just like there's a reason Stoegers are cheap, don't you think?


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 17, 2014)

I know there strong Benelli fans on here that are fixing to light me up. However, I know Benelli is a good brand, excellent customer service. I'm just sharing why I'm not on board yet. 

DB


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 17, 2014)

I know there are strong Benelli fans on here that are fixing to light me up. However, I know Benelli is a good brand, excellent customer service. I'm just sharing why I'm not on board yet. 

DB


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 17, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> I know there are strong Benelli fans on here that are fixing to light me up. However, I know Benelli is a good brand, excellent customer service. I'm just sharing why I'm not on board yet.
> 
> DB



That's why they make so many different kinds!  So we can all get one we like.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 17, 2014)

Amen!

DB


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> now that is an impressive gun no doubt, had allot of fun doing falmiliarization training on that bad boy. .50 aint no joke!


 Get the head space and timing down and it is a real recoil gun. Works on the same idea as the old A5 shotgun. Fired one in combat.


----------



## JustinSBE2 (Jan 19, 2014)

I shoot both now... Just picked up a browning gold 10ga!!! Love my sbe2 tho


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 19, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Get the head space and timing down and it is a real recoil gun. Works on the same idea as the old A5 shotgun. Fired one in combat.



i'm very lucky, i never had to fire one in combat all ways in training. first gun i ever fired that didn't have a "trigger" 

fun goes away quick when the targets shoot back.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 19, 2014)

JustinSBE2 said:


> I shoot both now... Just picked up a browning gold 10ga!!! Love my sbe2 tho



I honestly just don't wanna pay for shells in a 10 ga.  Its expensive enough shooting blindside and hevishot


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 19, 2014)

Love the Benelli M2. Shoots great and it never let's me down.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2014)

Anybody her ever owned a Bennelli motor bike form Monkey wards. Thats what they made back in the day.


----------



## JustinSBE2 (Jan 19, 2014)

I shoot black clouds outta mine. $260 a case and i drop down to the cheaper stuff and shoot 3" outta my sbe2... Cant beat the big 10 to put ducks on there back esp. If ur diver hunting!


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 23, 2014)

Had a 1187 myself sold it wish had it back sometimes it fit me good alot waterfowl died in front of that gun my only probelm with 1187 was if you shot alot being gas operated it would jam other that good gun


----------

